# pensacola fishing



## natekl (May 14, 2017)

Next week I will be going down to pensacola for some fishing. I will be fishing from the pier and surf. Does anybody have any suggestions on what to fish for or what to use for bait? I am trying to catch king mackerel, spanish, cobia, red fish, pompano and if possible a mahi mahi. Ive never been to pensacola to fish so any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Dmoney (Feb 19, 2017)

Nate, I'm not real sure about Pensacola, I haven't seen many reports on the pier there. If it is like Panama City, King and cobia are probably there. If water conditions are good, King can be caught with live bait that you can catch on the pier with a sabiki rig or gold hooks . You might also try snobeling a dead cigar minnow (twitching it along slowly with a wire leader and little or no weight) Cobia can be caught on large jigs or live bait. Spanish should be running and hit a gotcha or bubble rig. Mahi have been caught recently on bubble rigs and live bait. I have seen numerous reports on the forum from surf fishermen catching pompano from the beach. You might check the surf fishing and inshore reports under the home page. Good Luck and don't forget to give us a deport. "Keep a line in the water" Fishin'Don


----------



## Dmoney (Feb 19, 2017)

That's report, not deport. Thanks


----------



## Killroy (Mar 19, 2017)

I have been on the Navarre pier Saturday Sunday Monday Tuesday and Wednesday this week. It is close to the Pensacola pier and quite a bit bigger. There has been nothing but lady fish and hardtails almost every day. Even went out in the yak and trolled for kings. Nada. There were some kings caught on Saturday?. They were the first in a while, I have been told. The water close to the beach for pompano is green. I tried to throw a pompano jig and I couldnt for all the algae. Now, the fishing is so prone to changes that our bad luck doesn't mean you will have bad luck from the pier. The wind could hit and the macks all turn on at once. Talked to a kid today that was catching mangroves in a little cove close to Sabine sound around docks and I have heard that the reds and trout are really biting in the sound. We might try that from the yaks if the crazy wind we are having ever lays down before we drive back to ky. Lol. Let us know how you do.


----------



## softbutchharley (Jan 19, 2016)

*ditto on navarre report*

I have been doing pretty well on specs and 2 reds fishing at night in the sound up towards Orange beach area ( portofino) . From my boat, 14 foot aluminum 1960 LoneStar  good luck and stay salty


----------



## Traxxx (Oct 18, 2011)

Friends told me Pensacola pier has caught several bobos today and bigger hardtails...


----------



## Dmoney (Feb 19, 2017)

Man those big hard tails are fun and the last time I caught some last summer a friend suggested I fillet a couple and try them. I filleted, trimmed them, cut them into finger strips, mealed, and fried them and they were pretty good.


----------

